# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Cung cấp bột cá biển nguyên chất-0937392133

## Huyentran98798

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng*

----------

